# Save it or shoot it. Ammo



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I just picked up two, unopened, 220 round spam cans of what i believe is ww2 surplus 30-06. I looked it up and some are saying it's collectable and others are saying to shoot it. I'm not sure of how much it's worth as a collectable but if it's worth something I feel I shouldn't open up the cans. Any thoughts?

I know it's corrosive ammo so if I do shoot it I plan to deep clean my rifle afterwards, like I always do.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sooo much surplus out there but folks have alot hoarded. Unless you wanna hoard it, shoot it. Don't really see a collector value in it....


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Jason said:


> Sooo much surplus out there but folks have alot hoarded. Unless you wanna hoard it, shoot it. Don't really see a collector value in it....


I bought it to shoot but was reading up about it and read that people collect unopened ammo cans. I'd much rather shoot it but if it's worth more as a collectible than to shoot, I'll hold onto it.

I have other surplus that isn't as old that I shoot but I know that isn't worth anything more than regular ammo prices.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Here's a little more on what it is. It was repacked in a different depot though. You might be able to sell it and get more to shoot.

http://www.ammogarand.com/3006-m2-denver-ordnance-220rd-spam-in-boxs-wwi30062220.html


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You only got a one way ticket on this trip, so shoot it before your estate sells it in an estate sale :thumbsup:


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

sell it to buy non corrosive


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

This^^^^^^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

MaxxT said:


> sell it to buy non corrosive


I agree with this too. 
Probably the best thing to do in this situation unless you think it'll gain some value.


----------



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

Non corrosive is they way to go.....


----------

